# Min, Max age for breeding a female?



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

What is the minimum age that you should start breeding
from a female cat and what's the maximum age to stop?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

IMO queens should be no younger than 12 months for a first litter. I think the upper age is a bit more open ended and depends, to some extent, upon the cat. One of my girls had her last litter of (six) kittens at 7 years old which she coped with brilliantly; probably easier than her previous litters in fact but I tend to have my girls spayed at around 5 years old, maximum.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

IMO you have to go with the cat, some girls don't call unti they are almost 2 years and at the other end of the scale you have some start calling as young as 14 weeks, if a cat calls persistantly it is better they are mated sooner rather than later, so it may be as young as 8-9 months IF the cat is constantly calling. I agree between 4-6 years old is enough for the cat depending on how she has bred, i.e. not constantly.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

honey was one on the 1st of this month and had her first litter today ... she did however call constantly and to be honest i would have liked her to hold off for bit longer but she was starting to lose condition so between me , the stud breeder /my mentor and the vet we went with her earlier rather than later 
juliex


----------

